# Front support



## irishfan (Mar 14, 2010)

What do you guys recommend to support the front of my 14' jon. A roller and bracket or a bunk. Redoing my trailer with 5' composite bunks and lenthening the tongue to 10' so the entire boat sits on the trailer. Is one that much better than the other? Is there that much weight to be concerned about it?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a cross bunk up front about 30" long. 
A roller would put to much pressure in too small an area and could do some damage to the bottom.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 14, 2010)

I've seen a lot of boats damaged by rollers, but granted they have been fiberglass. My vote would be for bunks; never have I seen damage to a boat caused by bunks.


----------

